# millipede mites



## Professor T (Jul 6, 2003)

I have an overpopulation of mites and springtails in with my African Giant Black Millipedes that I would like to get under control. I probably overfeed my millipedes with a combination of fresh fruits, dried leaves, and goldfish flake food.

The fresh fruits and goldfish food are under attack by the mites and springtails. I am going to eliminate the fruit and flake food for two weeks to trim their population while I'm out of town. How well will AGB millipedes do on a leaf diet for two weeks? I'm guessing they'll be fine, but I would love to hear from someone that knows for sure. Anyone?


----------



## Frank (Jul 6, 2003)

The good mites on my 8 AGBs were breeding too much, so I cleaned the millis under pression water (put your thumb under the water "thing" (where the water comes out) and throw the mites away). So far it worked for me.. I hope it'll reduce the mite population or keep it at a good level. I dried out the tank but it didn't do something, they kept breeding alot.


Good luck, Frank


----------



## Mendi (Jul 7, 2003)

I've found with my AGBs that feeding fish food or soften cat/dog feed really gets the bad mites going. I've stopped feeding any of that and just vary their veggies often. They discovered cantaloupe last night and one adult ate about a 1 square chunk in about 15 minutes. I would add some fresh, dry peat moss to their enclosure and dry oak leaves before your trip and they should be happy for the time you are gone. Once you are back you can dry the tank a little more either by removing half the old substrate and adding new or increasing ventilation. They will also appreciate a fresh cucumber when you get back too.  

Both the bad (white) mite and springtails thrive in an overly moist tank and having those high protien foods. If I give mine a few pieces of dog or cat food I remove it within the next 24 hours just so their isn't a sudden rise in the bad mites


----------



## Wade (Jul 8, 2003)

I don't think springtails are a problem at all, if anything I think they may even help keep mites in check by competing with them for food. If you're using leaves, you're gonna have springtails. I think the pedes could get by on just the leaves (I use maple or oak), but I do give them some veggies as well. 

There's always predatory mites, Hypoaspis sp., but these will get rid of the good mites as well.

Wade


----------



## Frank (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm not sure that all the white mites are bad ones. When I had my mites infestation (1 week ago), I had big red and small whites mites, but I kept the mites and dried out the peat moss, but they kept breeding, but 1 month after, there were still alot of red and white mites, I don't think that my white mites were eating the (good) red mites.

Where do you get dried oak leaves? I searched and found nothing, for now I'm only giving them vegies/fruits and I'm gonna go buy them goldfish food (does the bad mites like that?).


Frank


----------



## Wade (Jul 8, 2003)

Well, if you have oaks in your area, they're easiest co collect in the fall. I usually just bag up enough to last the rest of the year. This time of year, they'll be harder to find, but if you do find a pile they should be nicely composted and excellent for millis. I usually freeze them prior to introducing them in order to kill off various bugs I might not want.

Some garden centers will sell "oak leaf mold" which is essecially just dead oak leaves. This would probably work too.

Wade


----------



## wsimms (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm a millipede newbie.  I got my AGM about a month ago, and he came with about 2 dozen active little mites crawling around on him.  The pet store gut said these were beneficial.  They would drive me crazy if I had them all over me.  How do you tell the difference between good and bad mites?

W


----------



## Wade (Jul 23, 2003)

If they're moving fast on the milli and are red, they're probably the bennificials.

Wade


----------



## Frank (Jul 23, 2003)

Actually, I have 2 types of mites on my millis. Fast & red ones, and smaller white ones. The white ones appeared 1-2months after I got the millis. It's been 3 months and the white and red mites are doing fine along each other. There are still plenty of red and white mites. I don't know what the whites are doing...

Frank


----------



## Wade (Jul 23, 2003)

The white mites may be scavangers feeding off whatever organic debris that they can find in the cage. Small numbers may not be a big deal, but a large population may require action.

Wade


----------



## wsimms (Jul 23, 2003)

These are active red mites...I guess I'll leave them alone.  Thanks.


----------



## Frank (Jul 23, 2003)

I had a too big population of mites a month ago. I cleaned all my 8 millis to keep a smaller population of mites.. Even drying out the tank didn't help. Now it seems to be fine..


Frank


----------



## wsimms (Jul 23, 2003)

Frank,
How did you clean your millipedes?  I tried a Q tip with some alcohol and got 80% of them, but they seem to have reproduced.  Do these things escape and get all over the house...my son handles our millipede A LOT.
W


----------



## Frank (Jul 23, 2003)

I used water to clean them, i put my thumb at the place where the water comes from and I washed up the millis, they don't like that, but its working! 

I don't think that mites would do fine in the house, they need special conditions to live.


Frank


----------



## Wade (Jul 24, 2003)

The benificial mites will stay on the millipedes, or else they'll die if they're away from the millipede for long.

Wade


----------



## wsimms (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks, guys.  I'll be in touch when I get ready to purchase a Tanzanian red leg.
W


----------



## chloearthropods (Aug 20, 2018)

Frank said:


> I'm not sure that all the white mites are bad ones. When I had my mites infestation (1 week ago), I had big red and small whites mites, but I kept the mites and dried out the peat moss, but they kept breeding, but 1 month after, there were still alot of red and white mites, I don't think that my white mites were eating the (good) red mites.
> 
> Where do you get dried oak leaves? I searched and found nothing, for now I'm only giving them vegies/fruits and I'm gonna go buy them goldfish food (does the bad mites like that?).
> 
> ...


I'm not disagreeing but my 'pede had a couple maybe 4 white mites and died from it.


----------



## cecdog (Aug 20, 2018)

I don't own AGBs but still wanted to weigh in, the only protein I use is Pangea brand Watermelon Gecko food, I think it's only around 20% protein. Cutting back on fresh veggies and less misting, along with offering the gecko food once a week helped curb my mite problem. Springtails helped a lot too, they are booming in my tank.


----------

